# I'm back!!



## Paulajc (Jul 30, 2019)

Hi all,

As you know I swapped the motorhome for a caravan but I hate it!!  So last weekend I purchased a panel van conversion for me and Shelley to start exploring in.

Hope to see some of you again at the meet ups once I have paid up my membership

Paula x


----------



## Debs (Jul 30, 2019)

Welcome back, and just put the previous thing down to temporary insanity, which has now been cured.:welcome::drive:


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 30, 2019)

Welcome back,once you get a few trips out thoughts of silly caravans will be a thing of the past and you will no longer have to suffer.:cheers:


----------



## Minisorella (Jul 30, 2019)

Welcome back Paula :wave:

Maybe we should put you in quarantine for a while in case caravanitis is catching :wacko: 

:welcome:


----------



## izwozral (Jul 30, 2019)

The problem with caravans is that you start to look pompous, sneer at people in tents, drive like an imbecile and develop a nasal twang. The male caravaner will wear cardigans, sandals with socks, trousers pulled up to the nipples and nylon shirts with fraying collar.

Welcome back to the wild side.


----------



## The laird (Jul 30, 2019)

Welcome home


----------



## jeffmossy (Jul 30, 2019)

Great to have you back Paula and Shelley


----------



## Paulajc (Jul 31, 2019)

Definitely lost my marbles for a few months!! Other half is fed up with us swapping and changing!!


----------



## phillybarbour (Jul 31, 2019)

Hi and welcome back.


----------



## mickymost (Jul 31, 2019)

izwozral said:


> The problem with caravans is that you start to look pompous, sneer at people in tents, drive like an imbecile and develop a nasal twang. The male caravaner will wear cardigans, sandals with socks, trousers pulled up to the nipples and nylon shirts with fraying collar.
> 
> Welcome back to the wild side.



And in a caravan you cant wild camp and have to pitch up regimentally on a site in parallel rows having to obey site ancient rules cant do this cant do that the list goes on.


----------



## Nabsim (Jul 31, 2019)

izwozral said:


> The problem with caravans is that you start to look pompous, sneer at people in tents, drive like an imbecile and develop a nasal twang. The male caravaner will wear cardigans, sandals with socks, trousers pulled up to the nipples and nylon shirts with fraying collar.
> 
> Welcome back to the wild side.



And Ral, what is wrong with sandals and socks or cardigans may I ask? Much worse I see folks in long trousers before the snow comes!!!



mickymost said:


> And in a caravan you cant wild camp and have to pitch up regimentally on a site in parallel rows having to obey site ancient rules cant do this cant do that the list goes on.



What makes you think you can’t ’wild camp’ in a caravan? You can be off grid exactly the same as a motorhome in fact if you have a decent tow car you will get to places most vans can’t 


Not that I have any leaning towards getting another caravan you understand, just saying it as it is


----------



## izwozral (Jul 31, 2019)

Nabsim said:


> And Ral, what is wrong with sandals and socks or cardigans may I ask? Much worse I see folks in long trousers before the snow comes!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It just ain't rock and roll Neil, besides, it makes you look a like Val Doonican! I note you don't mention trousers to the nipples, I'll be looking at your waistline next we meet.


----------

